# Reputable Breeders in New Orleans, Louisiana



## Tortoise Man (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi! I would like to know if there were any reputable breeders in Louisiana.(preferably New Orleans) I am looking for either sulcata or leopards. If anyone has any suggestions or or knows some reputable breeders, please tell me.

Thanks


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 3, 2015)

No reputable dealers in Louisiana ?
Bump.


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 4, 2015)

I might know somebody in Houma who breeds leopards- I'll ask if he sells them. (I live in Covington,LA by the way!)


----------



## CharlieM (Jul 4, 2015)

@diamondbp


----------



## diamondbp (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't have any breeder leopards yet but do have sulcata babies available some months of the year. Currently I'm waiting on my females to begin laying again so it will be several months before I have babies available.


----------



## Tortoise Man (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok everyone. Thanks for all of y'all's help!!


----------



## Tortoise Man (Jul 6, 2015)

And Moozillion, I would love to know if your friend in Houma sells his hatchlings. Thanks and keep me posted!


----------



## Tortoise Man (Jul 6, 2015)

diamondb, Please keep me posted with your hatchlings too. Thanks!


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jul 6, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> I might know somebody in Houma who breeds leopards- I'll ask if he sells them. (I live in Covington,LA by the way!)


Small world...


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi, Tortoise Man- diamondbp was the person I was thinking of!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 6, 2015)

Sheldon the russian tortoise said:


> Small world...


Are you in Covington???


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jul 6, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> Are you in Covington???


Yep!


----------



## Tortoise Man (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh ok Moozillion. Thanks! And yes it is a small world


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm in Mandeville.


----------



## sharissa22 (Aug 16, 2022)

Tortoise Man said:


> Hi! I would like to know if there were any reputable breeders in Louisiana.(preferably New Orleans) I am looking for either sulcata or leopards. If anyone has any suggestions or or knows some reputable breeders, please tell me.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not a breeder but have two adult sulcata that I am thinking of selling. They are getting too large for my yard. A male and female (5 yrs old and 8 yrs old).


----------

